
Possible confirmation of 5 th fundamental force - danielmorozoff
http://www.universetoday.com/130333/physicists-maybe-just-maybe-confirm-possible-discovery-5th-force-nature/amp/
======
danielmorozoff
Link to PRL preprint in the article Or here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.01527](https://arxiv.org/abs/1504.01527)

